# Are you a brony or a filly?



## Esteban (Dec 8, 2014)

> Brony
> Typically refers to 13-30 year old male fans of the 2010 reboot of the show My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic, but may also include females (see fillies).
> 
> Brony = Bro + Pony
> ...


http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Brony



> filly
> n. fil-ee
> noun, plural: -lies
> 
> Typically refers to 13-30 year old female fans of the 2010 reboot of the show My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic. Similar as, but not to be confused with: "brony" (bro+pony) which is more often used for the male equivalent. It is a well-known and undisputed fact that bronies are on average about...20% more awesome due to their rarity.


http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=filly


----------



## Dexdere (Apr 29, 2014)

Neither.

I never really feel into the pony trend, although, my first time ever seeing the series for myself was an interesting experience. I was flipping through the channels one day and saw it on and decided to give it a try. I saw the purple pony attempting to stop her "brother's"? wedding under the suspicion that his fiancee was possessed by some evil force. Turned out to be true, the day was saved, then when everything seemed well the purple pony woke up from a cryogenic sleep or something in a panic. I was actually surprised by it, and expected a little less from the MLP series. Thats as much as I can say for it.


----------



## Demure (Jul 14, 2014)

Neither. I decided to watch the first two episodes to see what all the hype was all about. I thought it was very cute, but not something I'd actively choose to watch. But I really enjoyed Cupcakes and Cherilee's Garden- although they're creepypastas, not actual episodes, ha ha!


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

I had to read the definitions. :lol

I am no such thing.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

No, never watched My Little Pony before. It just dosn't sound interesting to me. I'm guessing it's about a little pony.


----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa (Apr 22, 2014)

Wait, so what's a "pegasister"? Is that the obsolete term now?


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)




----------

